# Where to fish first part of March??



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

My brother and I will be headed to Venice the first weekend in March for our Second attempt at getting into some great fishing action. Our first trip was last Feb. and was cut short by weather that would not allow us out of the river. My question for the seasoned Venice fishermen is this. If you had to pick your spot, where would be the first place you headed that time of the year? The lump or the rigs? I'm not asking anyone for their honey holes, just some information to get going in the right direction. Also, how hard is it to catch bait that time of the year or do you recommend taking it out with ya? Any information is appreciated in advance. Hope the weather is more cooperative this time!!

Thanks guys

Daniel Barck


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldnt bother wasting your time at the lumps the last two years have not been very productive out there...I would definately go to the rigs if i was going down there that time of year


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

There is no hard and fast answer since you are weeks away. Water conditions will dictate your decision. For instance, except for last year, the past decade would tell you to be at the Lump _right now. _But it's not happening there right now. Ricky (Outaline) reported a great trip on the Mother Lode out in Green Canyon recently. Usually no one's thinking Green Canyon in January, but since the Lump is off, there they went. Even found a blue marlin. Warm water eddies are going to be where you find the fish. Get a Roffer's or subscribe to Hilton's before you go, and let the water tell you where to go. The hot spot could be on our side of the river, south, or west. Best bet is to have access to the latest information from SST's and go from there. Look for hardtails and other bait fairly shallow on your way deep, but you can even catch bait on site if you put your time in. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 on the hilton's offshore reports and imagery. if you sat on the lump long enough, im sure you would be rewarded. but that could be days of chunking. hit the floaters, and find some of these warm water eddies that are pushing this way. PLENTY of bait though on the shallower rigs (250-300+ water) out of venice


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Looks like the rigs it is. Are there any good grouper to be had around any of these rigs during down times, or is the water too deep? I've heard it's hard to get any bait past the Blackfin and sharks. I've also heard alot of reports stating that they caught some good fish throwing "poppers" at surface busting fish. What are the most popular colors?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Purple/Black or Flying fish colors.....although I really think color has nothing to do with it. Its the comotion(popping) in the water. Its irresitable to a tuna. Oh and also....roll tide!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Land that popper right in a boiland another tuna will think the first one missed and hammer it! Im pretty sure you could catch one on a hot dog if you landed it in the right spot!


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright Chris, I guess I had that one coming!!!:letsdrink

Daniel Barck


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *DanielBArck (2/6/2009)*Alright Chris, I guess I had that one coming!!!:letsdrink
> 
> Daniel Barck


All in good fun!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The answer to your grouper question depends on where you end up tuna fishing. Sometimes when it is "easy" all you have to do is fish out of south pass and fish Cognac, 109, Lena, Moxie, etc. If that is true, then all those are free-standing rigs and it is not much of a run to the 7-mile rigs or the 12 mile rigs. The so-called 7-mile rigs are in 400-600 feet of water, and although it is not very common, sometimes you'll find yellowfins there. Usually good for blackfins, and although it is deep, you can grouper-fish there. The amberjack are always pretty thick. 12-mile rigs are shallower, easier to fish, and usually productive for lots of rig-dwellers. So, if the tuna are "up close" you can run in just a little bit and find grouper. If you end up having to run to Mars or some of the other deep floaters you are kind of committed and your grouper fishing will just be an afterthought on the way in. March is a good time to target grouper, though. I'll say again, just as a reminder, the Hilton's subscription can pay for itself, especially because Tom updates the locations of all the floaters. Watch their movements up until the time of your trip and you can make a trip plan based upon their positions. Very helpful tool. Good luck.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a Hilton's report. Ihave seen a Roff's report. I see people mention a Hiltons subscription. Is this an annual subscription or are they available daily.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The Hilton's service is an annual username/password based subscription. It is here: www.hiltonsoffshore.com I haven't priced it recently, but always thought it reasonable. My only complaint is that it is divided into regions, and Orange Beach is right in the middle of the two regions we use most, so to fish the Northern gulf you need two regions. But Tom does discount your price when you subscribe to two regions. If you do subscribe, it is well worth the time to read all the tutorial information on altimetry and SST's so that you can use the service to its maximum potential. And Tom is great about personal assistance if you email or call him. There are some very interesting nuances to the maps; he even differentiates between spars, TLP's, drill ships, etc. with various icons in the legend. I find even that little touch helpful because often certain types of installations are more productive than others. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DanielBArck (2/6/2009)*Thanks guys,
> 
> Looks like the rigs it is. Are there any good grouper to be had around any of these rigs during down times, or is the water too deep? I've heard it's hard to get any bait past the Blackfin and sharks. I've also heard alot of reports stating that they caught some good fish throwing "poppers" at surface busting fish. What are the most popular colors?


no such thing as "too deep" on structure for groupers. a lot of times you wont get as many gags, but you'll see more snowies and especially warsaws. as for the blackfin and sharks, they are at one rig, and nonexistant at others. just the (un)luck of the draw. throwing plugs at busting yellowfin is by far the most fun way to catch tuna in my opinion. i use a 36"-48" 80# flouro leader with a uni knot on my plugs. lob that sucker right in the middle of the mayhem. i'd say about 80% of the time, i dont even have to work the damn plug. it gets blown up on as soon as it hits the water. i like the purple and blue colors, but have caught them on all. just make sure it has a red mouth....


----------

